# Pricing in USD of the New Canon Gear



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 28, 2017)

```
The new Canon gear will be announced shortly, and we have finally tracked down the pricing in USD for everything.</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-30944" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/ef8514.jpg" alt="" width="700" height="267" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/ef8514.jpg 700w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/ef8514-225x86.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/ef8514-610x233.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 700px) 100vw, 700px" /></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM $1599</strong></li>
</ul>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-30946" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tse50.jpg" alt="" width="700" height="242" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tse50.jpg 700w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tse50-225x78.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tse50-610x211.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 700px) 100vw, 700px" /></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon TS-E 50mm f/2.8L Macro $2199</strong></li>
</ul>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-30947" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tse90.jpg" alt="" width="700" height="255" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tse90.jpg 700w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tse90-225x82.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tse90-610x222.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 700px) 100vw, 700px" /></p>

<ul>
<li><strong>Canon TS-E 90mm f/2.8L Macro $2199</strong></li>
</ul>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-30948" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tse135.jpg" alt="" width="700" height="242" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tse135.jpg 700w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tse135-225x78.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tse135-610x211.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 700px) 100vw, 700px" /></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon TS-E 135mm f/4L Macro $2199</strong></li>
</ul>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-30949" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/eosm100.jpg" alt="" width="700" height="403" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/eosm100.jpg 700w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/eosm100-225x130.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/eosm100-610x351.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 700px) 100vw, 700px" /></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon EOS M100 w/15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM $599</strong></li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS M100 w/15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM & 55-200mm f/4-6.3 IS STM $989</strong></li>
</ul>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-30950" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/26ex.jpg" alt="" width="700" height="294" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/26ex.jpg 700w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/26ex-225x95.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/26ex-610x256.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 700px) 100vw, 700px" /></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon Macro Twin Lite MT-26EX-RT $989</strong></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 28, 2017)

The 85mm is less than I expected. Will likely be wildy popular at this price.


----------



## sigh (Aug 28, 2017)

Very surprised about the price of the 85mm 1.4. Should kick the Sigma's ass.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 28, 2017)

not to shabby.

about i think what people were expecting .. 1600 for the 85 seems about right, more than the 1200 sigma art, but it'll AF better, and have IS.

599 for the M100 kit seems okay. I had hoped it would come in around 50-100 cheaper and canon put a world of hurt on the lower end of the market. Would be curious if they'll offer a body only option as that SHOULD be around 120 or so off the M100 or around $479 for body only - which is a pretty damned good deal for a 24MP DPAF sensor based camera. it's 50 bucks more than the A5100, and 50 bucks less than the A6000, but what can you do. it's the same price as the Fuji X-A3 to round out the competition.

Now is it competitive? did they leave off AEB,etc or did they make it a mini-M6? if they made it a mini M6 they'll give the A5100 and A3 a run for the money. the A6000 will still beat it out, if you don't mind actually being seen in public with a Sony.

btw, this makes the T7 rumor seem likely that it too may go DPAF.


----------



## e_honda (Aug 29, 2017)

Pretty shocked by the price of the 85mm. It's cheaper than the original MSRP of the 35 II by $200, IIRC.

There's gonna be a slew of 85 1.2s on the used market.


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Aug 29, 2017)

Looking forward to ordering the 85mm...


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 29, 2017)

Dang! That 85mm price. In my opinion that is priced pretty aggressively. I really expected it to come in higher then the 35ii. Very happy about that.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 29, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> The 85mm is less than I expected. Will likely be wildy popular at this price.



+1. Ring USM? No more focus by wire? Surely sharper in the corners than the 85mm f/1.2L II.

Could be just like the 35L II vs. the 35 Art. This new Canon 85L IS could be an 85mm Sigma Art lens with modern first-party Canon AF routines and weather sealing for $600-700 more. _And this one has IS._

Will. sell. like. hotcakes.

- A


----------



## Act444 (Aug 29, 2017)

I wonder if the 85 1.2 will be kept around and a new version released III in the future for over $2k...hmm.

In other words, I wonder if this'll be like the 16-35 series - if the new 85 1.4 IS will be better optically than the current 1.2 version. I hope so - like I said before, if it can match/surpass the 100L in resolving power, this one's a gimme...


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 29, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > The 85mm is less than I expected. Will likely be wildy popular at this price.
> ...



In my opinion, the ef 35mm f1.4L II is better in many ways that the Sigma Art 35mm. Optimal contrast rather than heavy handed, better bokeh, smoother tonal transitions, more vibrant colors.

I don't have any comparison for the new 85 except for the two current Canon versions. If the AF is quick, and it compares favorably to the 35mm II's IQ (objective, subjective, and magical), yes, it will sell--better than hotcakes, because so many in the US and Europe have lost their minds over carbs, glutton, wheat...


----------



## e_honda (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm sure this thing is going to be sharp with great bokeh. Only thing I'm curious about is how much better the CA is than the 85 Art, especially because it doesn't have the BR coating.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2017)

e_honda said:


> Only thing I'm curious about is how much better the CA is than the 85 Art, especially because it doesn't have the BR coating.



e_honda, I'm not entirely sure it won't have the Bloo Goo. Canon marketing people pushed that BR concept hard on the 35mm II launch, but it might just be that this was a way to take the curse off the word "plastic" for lens elements. They referred to it as an "organic material," which I take to mean plastic. No one really knows. Point is, they might use the material in many future lenses and never bring up the BR term again. That would be especially so if the purpose of the "BR" branding was to attack the expected criticism for a plastic element on its first launch. The less said after that the better. I think this is why people like the Bloo Goo term, as it sort of pokes fun at the mystery.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2017)

sigh said:


> Very surprised about the price of the 85mm 1.4. Should kick the Sigma's ass.



And I'll take this moment to heartily thank Sigma for appearing to be the first company to actually make Canon react in such a manner. Was sure that 85mm was going to be a $2200 lens. 

It still has a hurdle to pass, though. Anyone see an MTF chart on it? If the Sigma is sharper, then people will be looking at the Canon 1.4 (IS and native AF), the Sigma 1.4 (sharpest) and the Tamron 1.8 VC (no slouch all around and has IS, and is hugely cheaper), and it'll be a muddled market. 

I almost worry that the price suggests we might be in for a disappointing surprise on the MTF results relative to the Art/Otus competition. I hope that worry isn't warranted, as I'd love to see the 35 1.4 II IQ at 85mm. 

-tig

PS: If Canon disappoints by having only great image quality on the 85mm and not the very best, then it might give a clue as to why they have been absent in the wide aperture 50mm category for a number of camera generations. It just might be that as dismal as their 1.4 offering is, they're not seeing themselves able to offer something significantly better yet. Seems pretty unlikely, but then you'd have said it would be unlikely for them to not introduce a new flagship 50mm since AH Sanford was in short pants.


----------



## scottburgess (Aug 29, 2017)

I wish the TS-E's accommodated a tripod ring. I wonder if the 90mm and 135mm have any significant focus breathing?


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 29, 2017)

e_honda said:


> especially because it doesn't have the BR coating.


that's more a problem with wide angle lenses than it is with longer focals.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 29, 2017)

Hoped to see the 85 1.4LIS slide in under $1500 but not going to complain too much about the price since it will probably settle a bit over time. If it's a solid AF and IQ performer with robust build quality it should sell. Now we need updated 50 and 135's with similar specs. Well done Canon.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 29, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> sigh said:
> 
> 
> > Very surprised about the price of the 85mm 1.4. Should kick the Sigma's ass.
> ...



I don't give Sigma one iota of credit for causing Canon to do anything. Canon marketing see a niche and then the bean counters and engineers get together to see if they can make money filling it.

I wouldn't think of Sigma or Tamron alternatives, I value compatibility and consistency more than a few line pairs per mm, and certainly more than a few hundred dollars.

Anybody that thinks for one second Canon 'can't' design any lens they set their minds to is being a little rediculous, but unlike the privately owned Sigma, and the at any cost Zeiss, Canon don't have the luxury of making lenses the owners come up with on a whim or sell in such low volume niches.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 29, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> sigh said:
> 
> 
> > Very surprised about the price of the 85mm 1.4. Should kick the Sigma's ass.
> ...



sure, canon saw the 85 ART and decided to go down to someone's mom's basement and make up a new lens in a few months .... 

Sigma had nothing really to do with it - the timeline is way too short.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 29, 2017)

Wow. Very affordable. Hope IS won't affect IQ in any way. Same quality as the 35 II and people will be fighting in stores to get this lens  I'll bring a gun just in case.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 29, 2017)

$1599 ?!?!?!? $1599?!?!? This is Fng Christmas right here!!!!


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 29, 2017)

PureClassA said:


> $1599 ?!?!?!? $1599?!?!? This is Fng Christmas right here!!!!



Agreed, as is the $2,199 for the two TS-E's i'm interested in


----------



## 1nsanity (Aug 29, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > sigh said:
> ...



I somehow disagree. While development and R&D are lengthy and its doubtful(extremely unlikely) that the lens was cooked up in a year. I wouldn't be surprised if Sigma's offering accelerated Canon's Timeline, leading to an earlier than originally planned release.

I know I'll be clinching to my Sigma 85 as I managed to obtain an extremely sharp and good focusing copy. Oh and at a price(870eur @amazon.de) that simply cannot justify the canon, not even GAS.

As always, happy shooting!


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 29, 2017)

sigma art 85 1.4 for over $574 cheaper

http://www.onestop-digital.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=34905&currency=USD


----------



## xps (Aug 29, 2017)

Pricing:
"The Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM price tag is £1,569.99/€1,879.99, with a release date set for November 2017." ???
https://camerajabber.com/canon-ef-85mm-f1-4l-usm-price-release-date-specs-confirmed/

For the TS lenses:
"The Canon TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO and TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO price tags will be £2,499.99/€2,999.99; £2,499.99/€2,999.99; and £2,499.99/€2,999.99, respectively." 
https://camerajabber.com/canon-debuts-ts-e-50mm-f2-8l-90mm-f2-8l-135mm-f4l-macro-tilt-shift-lenses/


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 29, 2017)

Sigma 85 Art can be had in Australia for AU$1,031.20 inc. GST brand new delivered from an authorised reseller with 2 years warranty included right now. That's US$820.00 at current exchange rate. Father's Day special promo.




bergstrom said:


> sigma art 85 1.4 for over $574 cheaper
> 
> http://www.onestop-digital.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=34905&currency=USD


----------



## jd7 (Aug 30, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Sigma 85 Art can be had in Australia for AU$1,031.20 inc. GST brand new delivered from an authorised reseller with 2 years warranty included right now. That's US$820.00 at current exchange rate. Father's Day special promo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That seems like a great price for the Sigma! I will wait for reviews but at this point I think I would lean towards the new Canon over the Art because of its IS, weight, size, and filter size. Still, price is a factor to think about too.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 30, 2017)

jd7 said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma 85 Art can be had in Australia for AU$1,031.20 inc. GST brand new delivered from an authorised reseller with 2 years warranty included right now. That's US$820.00 at current exchange rate. Father's Day special promo.
> ...



It also depends how soon you need (or "need") it - if you can wait six months, the price will almost certainly drop some on the Canon as well. If you need it soon, well, the price premium for the Canon will be higher.


----------

